# Dedicated server for 3 €



## 5n1p

Anyone saw this:

http://www.ovh.co.uk/dedicated_servers/kimsufi.xml


----------



## jarland

I think a video reply is appropriate.


----------



## Ivan

You'd have to pay for 3 months though, no 1 month option.


----------



## MannDude

Hmmm...

May have to grab one of these.


----------



## D. Strout

MannDude said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> May have to grab one of these.


I know, right? I'm curious, though: how does one of these compare to a KVM with, say, one or two E3 cores and 2GB RAM?


----------



## happel

I would say they're only useful for the disk space and non cpu intensive tasks.


----------



## Slownode

Man I don't get how that's possible, the ROI would be insanely long, hardware failures would wipe any hopes for a return.


The connection must be shared 20 per ded 100Mbit, otherwise the cost of connectivity alone would be quite a bit.


3 Euro a month, about $110 of hardware... 36.7 months... and then there's bandwidth and power.


I'm surprised they didn't go ARM, then you could get cost down to $80, and lower power usage.


----------



## wdq

I kind of wish they had Kimsufi's in their North American datacenter. I'd jump on this deal if they did.


----------



## blergh

wdq said:


> I kind of wish they had Kimsufi's in their North American datacenter. I'd jump on this deal if they did.


They do, or at least did before.


----------



## wdq

blergh said:


> They do, or at least did before.


 

From what I have seen only their more expensive dedicated servers are available there.


----------



## Gary

These are the boxes that've been ten euros a month previously. I've had one for ages, and it's been running very nicely for managing backups, doing a little torrenting and usenet-ing, grabbing stuff from Hulu (via a proxy of course) and all sorts of other stuff.

For 3 euros, it seems like a total no-brainer. Awesome for Owncloud etc.


----------



## Lee

Yup, the equivalent Kimsufi type range in in North America is more expensive which is odd, with all the space over there you would have thought they would put some cheap deals in there, bigger market, more demand and all that.


----------



## blergh

Gary said:


> Owncloud


If OwnCloud didn't suck, that is.



wdq said:


> From what I have seen


If i recall correctly they used to offer similar spec'd boxes as beta-boxes initially, then discontinued them. Not sure if they are ever going to come back, but they had a similar set of boxes before.


----------



## wdq

blergh said:


> If i recall correctly they used to offer similar spec'd boxes as beta-boxes initially, then discontinued them. Not sure if they are ever going to come back, but they had a similar set of boxes before.


Oh, I remember hearing about those. Maybe at one point they'll bring them back.


----------



## mtwiscool

the $1 per year vps here we come 

thats whats going to happen just watch leb and you will see a load of providers doing this.


----------



## Lee

mtwiscool said:


> the $1 per year vps here we come
> 
> thats whats going to happen just watch leb and you will see a load of providers doing this.


Not quite, you are not allowed any extra IP's on the Kimsufi servers and they have limited uses with one drive.  So the LEB market is not about to crumble or drop prices.


----------



## AnthonySmith

Oh my dog..... I just had to buy one.. I have no idea why I just did it...


----------



## mtwiscool

W1H-Lee said:


> Not quite, you are not allowed any extra IP's on the Kimsufi servers.


NAT


----------



## concerto49

W1H-Lee said:


> Not quite, you are not allowed any extra IP's on the Kimsufi servers and they have limited uses with one drive. So the LEB market is not about to crumble or drop prices.


A lot of LEB buyers don't care sadly. They just want more disk, ram and cpu. They compare you to specs ignoring a lot of things. Hence the super overselling trend and now this


----------



## mtwiscool

how do ovh make profit with this type of prices?


----------



## NodeBytes

@mtwiscool - They are so large and have such cheap bandwidth that it's easy for them. It's most likely all old hardware that they already got their ROI from.


----------



## mtwiscool

ovh won't have the stock for that.


----------



## Lee

mtwiscool said:


> NAT


What about it?  It's crude and limited.  Yes it's good for some things, for what you are doing? No, I give you a month at most before you and this project disappear.  And I am being generous because you never usually last that long.


----------



## HostUS-Alexander

Just ordered some. Ideal for backup boxes.


----------



## jcaleb

how to remove vat?


----------



## BlackoutIsHere

jcaleb said:


> how to remove vat?


Uh fax your ID afaik


----------



## jcaleb

BlackoutIsHere said:


> Uh fax your ID afaik


I ticket and then fax my ID, then exchange for credit?


----------



## Dylan

ovh.ie automatically removes VAT if you're ordering from a non-VAT country (e.g. the US). Which site did you order from?


----------



## jcaleb

Dylan said:


> ovh.ie automatically removes VAT if you're ordering from a non-VAT country (e.g. the US). Which site did you order from?


I ordered from www.kimsufi.com


----------



## BlackoutIsHere

Dylan said:


> ovh.ie automatically removes VAT if you're ordering from a non-VAT country


 What stage in the order does it decide and do they take paypal?


----------



## Jade

Even if you have to purchase months ahead of times it's still a really great deal


----------



## peterw

Ordered one. This is a steal but you have to care about nightly backups because this is a single disk server.


----------



## 5n1p

jcaleb said:


> how to remove vat?


You open ticket and send ID via fax or email, but you wont get refund, just next invoice wont have VAT. That was 1 year ago when I ordered one of this, maybe now they changed something.


----------



## rds100

And any idea how to remove VAT for an EU company with EU VAT number? What do we need to send?


----------



## mikho

rds100 said:


> And any idea how to remove VAT for an EU company with EU VAT number? What do we need to send?


Probably the same way that non-europeans would do. Open a ticket. If you do this before order I'm sure it can be arranged to get even the first invoice without VAT.


----------



## rds100

@mikho thanks. Already opened a ticket, now let's hope they can read English


----------



## prometeus

rds100 said:


> @mikho thanks. Already opened a ticket, now let's hope they can read English


Last time Octaves replied to me on a public forum, lied saying he didn't


----------



## Lee

rds100 said:


> let's hope they can read English


They can, in fact some of the can write better English than the English!


----------



## AnthonySmith

W1H-Lee said:


> They can, in fact some of the can write better English than the English!


Nothing to shout about, I am from England and I spent more time learning how to correctly use German than my own language, additionally I have a German friend who teaches German and English in a school in England, they are stunned at how bad the English use English as a language and said "How can you possibly learn to speak another language if you don't even fully understand your own".

I completely agree going to a normal school in England = lazy, no effort etc.

Back on topic, I run a cheap service on NAT IPv4 + Native IPv6 and it runs fine and everyone loves it so I encourage everyone else to do the same, I promise you will not make a living at it but it is an enjoyable project.


----------



## mikho

Got one, waiting for it to delivered. Lets see what I will use it for.


----------



## Epidrive

There are pros and cons but i would still recommend going with a vps.


The good thing about the ks 2g is the resources are dedicated to you, but that's pretty much about it. IP's are very limited (afaik only one ip per ks 2g), fixed resources, the OVH *cough* support (you know it), their new strict aup and bandwidth policy (i call that jailed). How can you even host something decent on an atom processor...


VPS's on the other hand will have more benefits imho, now this depends on the provider but for almost the same price or even cheaper, you can get a RAID-10 storage, 1Gbit connection, reliable support, e3/e5 nodes, much less restrictions with AUP/TOS, and no problems with new IP's just provide justification. You want guaranteed resources then go with a provider you can trust or kvm/xen virtualization, need something even cheaper then go with openvz. Not to mention VPS's are upgradable...


----------



## mtwiscool

FrapHost said:


> There are pros and cons but i would still recommend going with a vps.
> 
> 
> The good thing about the ks 2g is the resources are dedicated to you, but that's pretty much about it. IP's are very limited (afaik only one ip per ks 2g), fixed resources, the OVH *cough* support (you know it), their new strict aup and bandwidth policy (i call that jailed). How can you even host something decent on an atom processor...
> 
> 
> VPS's on the other hand will have more benefits imho, now this depends on the provider but for almost the same price or even cheaper, you can get a RAID-10 storage, 1Gbit connection, reliable support, e3/e5 nodes, much less restrictions with AUP/TOS, and no problems with new IP's just provide justification. You want guaranteed resources then go with a provider you can trust or kvm/xen virtualization, need something even cheaper then go with openvz. Not to mention VPS's are upgradable...


your a paid vps host so shut up becuase you are trying to diss the bigger compney .


----------



## mikho

mikho said:


> Got one, waiting for it to delivered. Lets see what I will use it for.


Still waiting  will probably use it for backups and use the diskspace.


----------



## D. Strout

mtwiscool said:


> You're a paid VPS host, so shut up because you are trying to diss the bigger company .


Disagree. *@* is completely right. Other than dedicated resources, there is nothing to commend these servers to anyone. I can get better resources with a VPS any day of the week, which I why I'm not getting one of these. And I'm not a VPS provider.


----------



## manacit

Point me to a 500GB of HDD for 3 eur/m vps!


----------



## D. Strout

manacit said:


> Point me to a 500GB of HDD for 3 eur/m vps!


Granted the disk space is good, but as mentioned there is no RAID, and also as mentioned there's a good chance these HDDs aren't new. OVH has probably already gotten their ROI on them, and now they're selling them again with a higher potential for failure. If you don't mind backing up 500GB of data every couple days, good for you. What's that you say? You're not using all 500GB? Then what does the disk space count for for you? Hmmm? And anyway, there is Backupsy. Specs probably come out to about the same, since you can't use too much CPU with those, but I'd rely on them more and you can't put a price on that. Unless that price is an extra $4/mo, which is what it comes out to.


----------



## rm_

D. Strout said:


> Granted the disk space is good, but as mentioned there is no RAID


So point me to a 500 GB VPS for 3 EUR with no RAID then. Still can't?



D. Strout said:


> and also as mentioned there's a good chance these HDDs aren't new.


Feedback from people who already got their servers delivered shows everyone is getting brand new 300-600 hours uptime HDDs on this offer. No need to make up dirty stuff when you don't have other arguments.


----------



## manacit

D. Strout said:


> Granted the disk space is good, but as mentioned there is no RAID, and also as mentioned there's a good chance these HDDs aren't new. OVH has probably already gotten their ROI on them, and now they're selling them again with a higher potential for failure. If you don't mind backing up 500GB of data every couple days, good for you. What's that you say? You're not using all 500GB? Then what does the disk space count for for you? Hmmm? And anyway, there is Backupsy. Specs probably come out to about the same, since you can't use too much CPU with those, but I'd rely on them more and you can't put a price on that. Unless that price is an extra $4/mo, which is what it comes out to.



Let's get some things straight:


RAID is not a backup: It doesn't prevent against an `rm` or FS corruption. RAID cards can break, causing massive data loss, etc. 
There aren't even any non-raid VPSes at this price. 
You say there's a "good chance" the drives aren't new. Think again. Mine's been on for ~two weeks, which is good practice to make sure they won't fail (majority of drive failures happen in the beginning). These things even have a 99.9% uptime SLA!



Code:


 smartctl -a /dev/sda | grep Power
  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       347
 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       12
192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       2


Why are you telling me how I'm using my resources like it's a point in your argument? It's cute. I'll be using mine to do versioned backups much like Apple's Time Machine, when the 500GB drive gets full, it'll just toss out the oldest backups and keep on going. I implore you to shut up and calm down, it's unbecoming to sit here and make these baseless arguments. 
Once you pay the fee to use your backupsy for anything, it's a bit more than $4, and you don't get as much memory or unmetered bandwidth, for what it's worth. You do get a gigabit port and much better I/O performance from the SAN, though.


----------



## concerto49

manacit said:


> Let's get some things straight:
> 
> 
> RAID is not a backup: It doesn't prevent against an `rm` or FS corruption. RAID cards can break, causing massive data loss, etc.
> There aren't even any non-raid VPSes at this price.
> You say there's a "good chance" the drives aren't new. Think again. Mine's been on for ~two weeks, which is good practice to make sure they won't fail (majority of drive failures happen in the beginning). These things even have a 99.9% uptime SLA!
> 
> smartctl -a /dev/sda | grep Power
> 9 Power_On_Hours 0x0012 100 100 000 Old_age Always - 347
> 12 Power_Cycle_Count 0x0032 100 100 000 Old_age Always - 12
> 192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032 100 100 000 Old_age Always - 2
> 
> Why are you telling me how I'm using my resources like it's a point in your argument? It's cute. I'll be using mine to do versioned backups much like Apple's Time Machine, when the 500GB drive gets full, it'll just toss out the oldest backups and keep on going. I implore you to shut up and calm down, it's unbecoming to sit here and make these baseless arguments.
> Once you pay the fee to use your backupsy for anything, it's a bit more than $4, and you don't get as much memory or unmetered bandwidth, for what it's worth. You do get a gigabit port and much better I/O performance from the SAN, though.


What has 99.9% uptime SLA? The Kimsufi? Isn't it best effort as per their website?

You need to pay extra to use Backupsy? Even for what you're doing like Time Machine?


----------



## manacit

Nah you don't need to pay extra for time machine, but I'll likely toss a gitlab install up there as well, which isn't covered.







I see 99.9%


----------



## BlackoutIsHere

OVH has an amazingly massive infrastructure in place that allows them to do 100M unmetered at such a low price. Show me any VPS provider that can compete with that. They can't. VPSes are better a lot of the time but these uber cheap dedis have some good uses as well.


----------



## stim

Unbelievable deal for a backup server. Had to snag one. No problem ordering from Netherlands.


----------



## blergh

The problem is with current customers, I've paid my Kimsufi until  2013-10-19 and just asked if i can get the pricing adjusted, seems like i have to re-order. This is fucked up, cunts


----------



## wlanboy

FrapHost said:


> There are pros and cons but i would still recommend going with a vps. The good thing about the ks 2g is the resources are dedicated to you, but that's pretty much about it. IP's are very limited (afaik only one ip per ks 2g), fixed resources, the OVH *cough* support (you know it), their new strict aup and bandwidth policy (i call that jailed). How can you even host something decent on an atom processor...


I have to disagree to some of your arguments.

Yep you're right a vps is easier to handle. Write a ticket and let someone else care about any hardware problems.

And please stop laughing about Atoms. I am hosting a whole LAMP stack on a Raspberry Pi. So a dual core HT-enabled Atom will be enough for everyone. And if I have to choose between one virtual 3.2 Ghz core and two real dedicated 1.6 Ghz cores able to run 4 threads at the same time ...

It would be ok if I could really use that one virtual core. But there are quite strict rules about CPU usage.

But I don't want to care about the hardware. And my vps servers are fast enough. If there were no SSD or SSD-cached vps my decision would be differnt. And a missing RAID does not bother me. We all use them for speed and not for security. If you need security you will buy a decent raid card and even more important no no-name disks.

It is still tempting. You can burn the cpu and disk to death. Not talking about 2 GB RAM and a unmetered 100 MBit port.


----------



## HostUS-Alexander

rm_ said:


> So point me to a 500 GB VPS for 3 EUR with no RAID then. Still can't?


What VPS Providers don't use RAID? Thats the question.


----------



## Lee

HostUS-Alexander said:


> What VPS Providers don't use RAID? Thats the question.


There are plenty, not that they will tell you that of course.


----------



## Lee

rm_ said:


> So point me to a 500 GB VPS for 3 EUR with no RAID then. Still can't?
> 
> 
> Feedback from people who already got their servers delivered shows everyone is getting brand new 300-600 hours uptime HDDs on this offer. No need to make up dirty stuff when you don't have other arguments.


I have had 2 delivered, one has 3 hours on the drive, the other 219.


----------



## D. Strout

To all the people who posted responses to my little rant, here you go: you're right. If nothing else, the disk space does make this tempting. Then when you consider the dedicated resources, this will be extremely attractive to many. I'm not among them, but if you are, have at it. All good y'all?


----------



## ChrisM

Ordered one... Then after several hours of drinking I ordered 4 more.. I got it in before the limit message appeared so maybe I will get all 5 or maybe none. Idk.


----------



## JackDoan

Imagine if ColoCrossing had come out with this deal...


----------



## jarland

As far as competing with a VPS, of course it's simple that under an ideal scenario a VPS is more powerful than these dedicated servers. An E3 or E5 core is certainly going to give you more room to burst for things like a busy afternoon of traffic to your website. Everything has it's function. I wouldn't say VPS providers need to be afraid, location is a huge deal as well. Quite frankly, this is a better deal than a mediocre VPS and we all know it. That's good. Keep providers on their toes. Competition is only bad for the complacent provider who knows their product isn't anything to shake a stick at.

Now I'm just hoping this "cancelled" word on the line item for the server in the invoice is irrelevant to the order pending message at the bottom...


----------



## ChrisM

jarland said:


> Now I'm just hoping this "cancelled" word on the line item for the server in the invoice is irrelevant to the order pending message at the bottom...


Same here. When the cancel word appeared on all my invoices it took the payment that was pending.


----------



## wlanboy

JackDoan said:


> Imagine if ColoCrossing had come out with this deal...


There are people saying that OVH is the european cousin of CC.

And if CC would have that deal in Chicago our NewYork - they would sell that stuff in seconds.

There might be some CC hate out there but there are a lot of CC customers out there too (BlueVM, BuyVM, IPXcore, Liquidhost). And they seem to be happy (including me).

The longer I am thinking about this dedi the more likely I will buy one. Just think about RAW processing.

Uploading 4 GB of RAW images apply filters on them and store them as b/w, sepia and color jpegs. And do that for three different presets.

Using CPU and I/O @100% for hours - my vps providers would love me.

Or loadtesting my webapps. Or just a full remote desktop.

And that all for 63$ a year.

I will not cancel a single vps because I will never host any web/mail/irc service on it. But this a dirty cheap - not oversolled - playground.


----------



## NodeBytes

What's the deal with it being marked as cancelled?


----------



## Lee

It appears that they are limiting the 2G to EU customers only and back tracking on existing orders.  So in other words if you ordered it outside the EU, you are not getting one if it is marked cancelled.


----------



## blergh

So yeah, old customers need to get a brand new box at 3€, they wont adjust pricing nor give you any discounts or similar if you have paid for a full years worth of service at 10€. Fuck this shit.


----------



## Lee

blergh said:


> So yeah, old customers need to get a brand new box at 3€, they wont adjust pricing nor give you any discounts or similar if you have paid for a full years worth of service at 10€. Fuck this shit.


Pretty standard for most offers I have ever seen, few will bring out a new offer then adjust all the existing ones.  Especially not a bigger operation.

To be honest you still got a good deal at €10 so stop whining.


----------



## rm_

W1H-Lee said:


> It appears that they are limiting the 2G to EU customers only and back tracking on existing orders.  So in other words if you ordered it outside the EU, you are not getting one if it is marked cancelled.


Not just 2G, my 16G is "cancelled" in the same manner. I filed a ticket to "Commercial Advisor" about this, no response yet.


----------



## Lee

rm_ said:


> Not just 2G, my 16G is "cancelled" in the same manner. I filed a ticket to "Commercial Advisor" about this, no response yet.


Oh, did not realise they were doing it to them all, but I suppose if it you do it for one you do it for all, not that it's an excuse though, it still sucks.

I mean they can't tell anyone they did not expect people to order enmass from every eligible location when it was first thrown out.  And if nothing else they should have had a cut of point that said x,xxx have been sold, kill it.


----------



## mikho

Still waiting for mine.


Payment accepted but nothing else.


----------



## Lee

I had to phone both Hetzner and OVH today on other things but was funny listening to Hetzner comment on the deal, but anyway.

OVH says that all Non EU client orders are being cancelled, even if you have paid.  It will be refunded.  They are looking at about 6-7 days to clear the "mess" up and get all boxes delivered.  By the sounds of it the spec is being reduced on the ones they are building to fulfill all the orders.

Quite disappointed in that they clearly did not see this coming with a dedi priced at €3.


----------



## rds100

@W1H-Lee So what did Hetzner say? I am curious.


----------



## Lee

rds100 said:


> @W1H-Lee So what did Hetzner say? I am curious.


It was a tech, I am not going to repeat a private conversation with him on here.

I have now had all 3 delivered and they are all N2800 2x2 with new drives so cool


----------



## Lee

I wonder also, how many people ordered one at the new €3 price and then cancelled the one they had at €10 and now can't get one at all.


----------



## serverian

manacit said:


> Nah you don't need to pay extra for time machine, but I'll likely toss a gitlab install up there as well, which isn't covered.





concerto49 said:


> You need to pay extra to use Backupsy? Even for what you're doing like Time Machine?


We actually allow anything that is legal and doesn't rape the CPUs and IO all the time.


----------



## jarland

W1H-Lee said:


> I wonder also, how many people ordered one at the new €3 price and then cancelled the one they had at €10 and now can't get one at all.


I'm more worried that they'll cancel it for me now. You don't just replace your product offering, throw out a new policy that excludes existing clients from purchasing the products they could the day before, then bail for the weekend.


----------



## rm_

> OVH says that all Non EU client orders are being cancelled, even if you have paid. It will be refunded. They are looking at about 6-7 days to clear the "mess" up and get all boxes delivered


Did you ask if after "the mess has been cleared", they will reopen the Kimsufi line to worldwide availability?


----------



## blergh

W1H-Lee said:


> To be honest you still got a good deal at €10 so stop whining.


Not really complaining, just think it's pretty shitty to ask old customers to get in line and buy a new box when they have paid up-front for years and years of service.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

So... if you buy a 700$ Television, and a few months after they reduce the price to 600$.. do you go to the store and demand the difference?


----------



## Francisco

Aldryic C said:


> So... if you buy a 700$ Television, and a few months after they reduce the price to 600$.. do you go to the store and demand the difference?


Depends if they allow that :3

I know futureshop over here will do that for the first 30 days.

Francisco


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

Goddammit boss, quit undermining my point


----------



## jarland

Aldryic C said:


> So... if you buy a 700$ Television, and a few months after they reduce the price to 600$.. do you go to the store and demand the difference?


I'd settle for standing in line and buying at the new price and not seeing that their delivery company canceled the order after they all left the office for the weekend.


Is my bitterness showing?


----------



## blergh

Aldryic C said:


> few months


I added a full years worth of service about 8 days before them announcing this price-drop, ofcourse I'm going to be pissed


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

blergh said:


> I added a full years worth of service about 8 days before them announcing this price-drop, ofcourse I'm going to be pissed


Aah, aye, different situation entirely from what I was envisioning.  'pologies for that.

This scenario is pretty much exactly why we don't do discounts, coupons, etc >_>


----------



## kaniini

mtwiscool said:


> how do ovh make profit with this type of prices?


They are not planning to.  It is a marketing stunt.


----------



## Master Bo

If anyone tests that server, just curious to know results. They do not offer it outside of EU, UK and USA.

My own experience with extremely inexpensive dedicated servers is with Digicube.fr. A good experience.


----------



## wlanboy

blergh said:


> I added a full years worth of service about 8 days before them announcing this price-drop, ofcourse I'm going to be pissed


They are too big to care about a single customer.

I would never pay anything from them on a yearly form of payment.


----------



## sv01

avaibility 1-10 days 

let's wait


----------



## peterw

They changed the processor too. Now it is a single core Atom http://www.ovh.de/dedicated_server/isgenug.xml


----------



## stim

Atom was the cpu advertised when I ordered.

Payment was confirmed and I received a Control Panel login on Saturday, but no server setup yet.


----------



## stim

Curious to know if anyone has yet received their passwords...

?


----------



## ThePrimeHost

kaniini said:


> They are not planning to.  It is a marketing stunt.


Ding! Ding! Ding! We have a winner!  It's called a loss-leader and it appears to have done it's job.


----------



## mikho

stim said:


> Curious to know if anyone has yet received their passwords...
> 
> 
> ?


Nope, sent in a ticket asking for a rough estimate on when the server should be deployed since I ordered when it still said 24 hours.


Took 2 days to get a ticket reply with a link to the kimsufi forum (all in french).


On tuesday it will be 7 days since I got the payment confirmation.


----------



## drmike

So who got there server delivered and happens to be non-EU customer?   How is the offer going?

Very compelling offer


----------



## clarity

Are we no longer able to buy Kimsufi servers at all from the US? That is how it reads to me, but I wanted to see if anyone else had any insight.


----------



## mikho

Leta see if they deliver to us EU people at all.


Still waiting


----------



## switsys

10 days today. They cancelled mine - sold out.

F.Y.I. I'm an EU customer.


----------



## stim

switsys said:


> 10 days today. They cancelled mine - sold out.
> 
> F.Y.I. I'm an EU customer.


Sorry to hear that. I should expect the same fate then.

Quite shitty of them to take payment and then cancel.


----------



## Chronic

switsys said:


> 10 days today. They cancelled mine - sold out.
> 
> F.Y.I. I'm an EU customer.


The exact same thing happened to me. I ordered two and they were both canceled and the money refunded. I am also from Europe so I guess the reason is that they are in short supply. I have contacted their customer support, but I don't have high expectations.


----------



## mikho

Chronic said:


> The exact same thing happened to me. I ordered two and they were both canceled and the money refunded. I am also from Europe so I guess the reason is that they are in short supply. I have contacted their customer support, but I don't have high expectations.


Probably.


Think they have something line if they cant deliver within the number of daysas posted on their website the money is refunded and the customer have to order again if he really wants it.


----------



## Gary

They refunded mine, which I paid for via my Paypal Visa.

I read that they were refunding Paypal payments because of resellers, so I assumed that's what the problem was, and re-ordered via a non-Paypal Visa.

Then they took the money from my Paypal Visa again for the first order.

I might be getting two, christ knows what they're playing at.


----------



## rds100

Wait, what? How did they take the money from your card again, after they refunded you? I thought they don't store credit card numbers.


----------



## Gary

I've no idea. I assume they reversed the refund or something. I'm baffled either way.

My original order was on 30th July, using the Paypal access card.

They refunded that on 4th August, and I saw on forums/twitter that they were refunding Paypal payments, so I ordered via my CC.

Then on the 6th August they re-took the payment from the Paypal access card, and both my orders are marked as in progress.

"Your order was paid on 30/07/2013 a 14:15:33 - Your order is in progress" - this is the one they originally refunded, then resurrected - 21522123

"Your order was paid on 05/08/2013 a 00:26:53 - Your order is in progress" - this is the one i made via CC - 21826687

I originally thought I might've accidentally re-ordered, but these are the only two invoices listed in OVH manager, and I've only received two emails confirming orders.

Yet, look at my Paypal activity: 

You can see the original purchase on the 30th, then the refund on the 4th, then the un-refund on the 6th.

I've no idea what they're playing at, or how (and why?!) they reversed the refund.

I, at no time, have had any correspondence from them saying they'd be refunding/reversing the original Paypal Access Card payment. Could it be that they just refunded ".*Paypal.*" and then later un-refunded ones that weren't actually directly from Paypal accounts?

I don't mind getting two boxes for a few months, but I do mind money jumping in and out of my accounts at will...


----------



## atho

I just got my paypal canceled due to "Unfortunately, this payment could not be validated." Funny since i already have two servers with them (kimsufi specials) and one with ovh.com and they have removed my VAT. Will try to order again once the rush dies down.


----------



## wlanboy

atho said:


> I just got my paypal canceled due to "Unfortunately, this payment could not be validated."


Same here. Got a cancel due to the same reason.


----------



## stim

On 26th July I got teh following:



> We confirm the receipt of your payment corresponding to
> order number xxxxxxx
> 
> Your order will be verified promptly by our team.


The money left my Paypal account and I've heard nothing since. I did receive a control panel login, but there is no server to be found.

Are these guys rubbish or what?


----------



## switsys

wlanboy said:


> Same here. Got a cancel due to the same reason.


I think this is just BS from their side. I don't really believe the "reseller-abuse"-reason either.


----------



## Gary

stim said:


> Are these guys rubbish or what?


Customer service is, and pretty much always has been, crap.

The servers, once they're setup, run perfectly. Good fast network, uptime's fine, no complaints. I've been a customer on and off, directly and indirectly for the last few years.

This current situation is nonsense though. They made a complete arse of the new 2G rollout. They didn't think it through at all. Of course people will jump on a 3 euro dedicated server. Of course resellers will order a hundred of them. Of course there's going to be high demand.


----------



## mikho

Now this really pisses me off.


I was one of all the people who ordered a small kimsufi when it still said 1 day as delivery day.


Day after i order it changed to 1-10 days.


I ordered July 26th.


Sent a polite ticket via my "manager" area asking when it should be delivered? I have heard nothing from them more then they had accepted my money.


Their reply: this is the professional side of ovh.com. We will not answer your question. You should ask your question in the forum.


WHY?! would a provider have a link to "submit ticket" when it's not to be used?


Later tonight I will go nuts on their forum.


----------



## Amitz

Tickets are not for the Kimsufi, but for the OVH customers. The only "support" you receive as Kimsufi customer is their forum...

So that "Submit Ticket" button is just for the people paying more than you.


----------



## mikho

All I did ask was when I would get my hands on it. Since no one has said jack shit for almost 3 weeks.


But I guess I should be the asshole customer and do a chargeback since I never got what was advertised, in fact I never got anything at all.


----------



## pcan

I ordered july 25th during the morning and the server has been activated yesterday at 18:00. They are slowly keeping up with the orders. According to Oles (Octave Klaba) tweets, OVH will clear the backlog by the last week of september at most. This is their plan, and no amount of complaints on the OVH forum will change that - they work this way. If you want to express your opinion to the OVH founder, the main contact point seems to be the @olesovhcom twitter account.

According to my previous experience, the "submit ticket" button does have very little usefulness, unless you pay the optional VIP support fee. As someone said, "OVH support without VIP is just OVH without support".


----------



## Master Bo

pcan said:


> As someone said, "OVH support without VIP is just OVH without support".


Confirming. It took 9 days to receive an initial response for rather simple question (with no anser in their knowkedge base).

The initial response was rather absurd.

Their Twitter accounts ignroes my questions, and all the forums are closed for registrations from my locations.

This is OVH support as is.


----------



## 365Networks

If you are running anything serious on these, or, expect support like you have normally gotten elsewhere. You NEED the to pay the VIP support fee. They will not give a crap about you otherwise. It just really surprises me when people are expecting support like this, this like that, and prices rock bottom. Just my 2 cents on the situation.


----------



## VPSCorey

It's called price dumping and it's illegal, but someone has to file a complaint with congress and pray/bribe so they do something.

However it's sold out, probably just a gimmick deal to grab attention.


----------



## mikho

365Networks said:


> If you are running anything serious on these, or, expect support like you have normally gotten elsewhere. You NEED the to pay the VIP support fee. They will not give a crap about you otherwise. It just really surprises me when people are expecting support like this, this like that, and prices rock bottom. Just my 2 cents on the situation.


What I run on my servers is my business as long as I run stuff accepted by the provider.


When talking about OVH I would never expect much from their support team. But I do expect them to answer or atleast update me WHY the delivery of my order is being delayed and when I can expect it to be delivered.


It's like walking in a store, buy a new stereo, pay for it and walk out of the store empty handed. Only way to know when you can get the stereo is to go back to the store and ask the water fountain if your stereo is there for pickup.


----------



## mikho

FRCorey said:


> It's called price dumping and it's illegal, but someone has to file a complaint with congress and pray/bribe so they do something.
> 
> 
> However it's sold out, probably just a gimmick deal to grab attention.


It's sold out because of all the attention it got and they didn't have enough to support the demand.


----------



## stim

Still waiting for mine. They have the money. I ordered July 26th. Not a peep since then. 

Piss-poor effort from OVH. Why would I order from them again?


----------



## dcdan

We've been ordering a few of their servers for backups. Website said servers are in stock, well, we only got our first server deployed 3 weeks after payment... The hardware is great though, and the network @gra1 is actually quite good (at least for now).


----------



## mikho

3 am this morning I recieved my server information.


Haven't had time yet to try it out but thats todays "assignment".


----------



## stim

Got my server information today - yay!


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle

I'm still sitting here waiting for my refund. I got so excited about it for nothing.


----------



## happel

Also got my server today, ordered and paid for on the 26th of July.


Now I need to think about something I can use it for ;-).


----------



## CraigA

I wish they still had these available


----------



## Gary

Still waiting for my two.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

I guess they're way back on orders too haha. Taking almost a month for some of these to be provisioned!


----------



## ultimatehostings

It's going to take time based on the amount of order they've been receiving each day, I'm sure they receive more than 200 order each day and their stocks ends daily.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Hm they release new stock everyday?  Every single time I went to OVH's Kimsufi page it's always sold out


----------

